

Ask HN: What's the easiest way to add invite codes - scosman

I'm at the point on a project where I want to add invite codes and share it with a select few people (and slowly grow it after that). I'd prefer to not to add another table and a bunch of logic to the core app itself, knowing that I'll just tear it out in a month.<p>Anyone know a good service for this? Any other good methods?<p>LaunchRock: if you're reading this, this would be an awesome addition to your service.
======
macowar
Well, provided that this doesn't need to be highly secured. You could base
invite keys on some property of the verification code. For example, you could
design a system where a code is valid if the sum of the first five digits is
equal to the product of the next three digits.

A system like that is easy to code and requires no database. The downside is
that your would be relying on security by obscurity. For something like an
invite system that may perfectly acceptable.

------
scosman
FYI: found an old thread on the subject
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=306957>

Still, any better suggestions would be welcome

------
scosman
And to totally answer my own question: <http://www.prefinery.com/pricing/>

